# pocket wizard alternatives?



## goodoneian (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm getting really sick of my cactus triggers. and have been for some time now. every time i've used them lately i feel like throwing my camera at someone due to how inconsistent they've been firing, even after i change the batteries and all that jazz. 

now pocket wizards are a little expensive and i can't really justify buying those, but i know theres some less expensive alternatives around. i've heard of skyports and radio poppers etc. but i know next to nothing about either. anyone want to help point me in the right direction?

oh, and i'll just be triggering 2 sb600s


----------



## Mitch1640 (Jan 26, 2009)

the cyber sync triggers and receivers from alien bees look really nice and are very reasonably priced, give those a look.


----------



## zelseman (Jan 26, 2009)

I have cybersyncs, they are awesome. They work through multiple walls, and very long distances from my very broad tests. Very affordable as well. Im about to buy another reciever.


----------



## czsmola (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the Belzzo triggers....I have done another number of head shots with them with really little problems. But they are still brutal compared to PW... you could just use the CLS from nikon


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 26, 2009)

those seem like pretty good contenders. since they have quite a few different ones which would you recommend? all's i want to be able to do is trigger my flashes, i don't need any kind of bells and whistles really. and i don't want a/c powered obviously


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 26, 2009)

czsmola said:


> I have the Belzzo triggers....I have done another number of head shots with them with really little problems. But they are still brutal compared to PW... you could just use the CLS from nikon



cls is ridiculous outside though


----------



## jlykins (Jan 27, 2009)

The radio poppers are awesome with CLS. I have been shooting with them for about 6 months now. Never ever misfired, or not fired. I love them. The only thing I wish is that they had a PC out so that I could fire strobes as well. Maybe the new version will have that option.


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't understand... I am up to something like 4000 pics and NO misfires that I can blame on the Cactus setup.

1. Did you do the cactus recevier and transmitter mod PROPERLY? (that means using a 12.39" length of 1 single solid copper strand from a CAT5 wire)

2. Are you sure you are using fresh batteries?

3. Are you *sure* that you disable stand-by mode on the SB-600's?

If you tell me yes for all of the 3 above, you should not only be getting consistent performance, but at well over 350 feet.

Just last night, I've placed my setup in my basement, then went outside to my friend's car to pickup some extra "period clothing" for a shoot we were doing, and I was 3 houses down from mine, *inside* his van with closed doors and hit the button 3 times.  When I got in, the model told me that the flash went of strangely by itself exactly 3 times.  

So we're looking at as setup that can shoot through the metal of a van, is several houses down the street and is in a basement, all successfully... as well as a setup that works at over 350 feet when line-of-sight.

99% of all Cactus issues come from not having done the soldering properly, not using the proper wire or not using fresh batteries.  Now if I had only 1 trigger and 1-2 receivers, we could say QC issues, but I have 3 transmitters and 7 receivers (4-ch) and 2 receivers (16-ch), bought from 2 different sources (GI and MPEX), and tested all possible combinations and always get the same consistent results.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 27, 2009)

It's easy to understand. Go to a forum like POTN and search Cactus. You'll see a ton of threads. Some times they work great, sometimes they're DOA, they misfire, they don't fire, they won't fire withing 20' of another trigger. As I've said a million times when you've said "I don't understand", the cheap slaves reputation doesn't come from defective units alone, it's over all QA problems in getting a working problem out the door.

Search Pocket Wizard on POTN and the only thread you'll probably find about a set that didn't work is where a guy put it onto the hotshoe of the camera backwards and it wouldn't fire because the pins weren't making contact. User Error.

OP-
Alien Bee Cyber Syncs
Elinchrom Skyports
Radio Poppers

Just goggle radio flash triggers.


----------



## andrew99 (Jan 27, 2009)

After 6 months of frustration, I finally ditched my Cactus triggers and went with Cybersyncs.  Best thing I ever did.  Now they work every time.  No more misfires, no more making people wait while I'm troubleshooting my lights, no more missed shots.  Maybe I should have sent my triggers to Jerry to be modified, but I never had the success he's having.

The Cybersyncs do have some caveats..  They don't come with a lanyard or any way to attach them to the lightstand.  I am currently using velcro, which I am not too fond of.  Also, the test button the receivers (which is also the power-on button) is easily pressed by accident when not in use, which can lead to accidental battery drain.  I got around this problem by getting a cheap case with foam inserts that you can customize:







Other than that, I am extremely happy with these!

Edit:  Btw, if you want my cactus triggers, make an offer.  I am selling them "as is" with no guarantees! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 27, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> It's easy to understand. ...the cheap slaves reputation doesn't come from defective units alone, it's over all QA problems in getting a working problem out the door.



Of course you get what you pay for, I agree 100% with that, but a VAST majority of the issues can be resolved with the 3 points I have outlined above.  The common sense thing of putting it in the right way (how in the heck can anyone put them in backwards???  I'll offer that anyone that doesn't know the front from the rear of a hotshoe has no business even holding a camera.  ) or using fresh batteries, etc... are all avoidable and if people who modded their Cactus did it right, there would be TONS of happier people out there.

Of course I am not going to rule out DOAs, lemons happen with ANYTHING, and when you are talking oriental uber-low cost triggers, the possibility has to be higher than if you are paying for PWs.

For me, the only thing that the PWs do that my Cactus cannot, is give me incredible (read incredibly useless) range, and I have not yet found a need to go beyond 50-75 feet, and in that distance, they are rock solid.

I would suggest that before dropping MORE money, if you have the Cactus, do the 3 things I outlined above... they are near free... new triggers/receivers are not.

BTW, have you noticed the [ame="http://www.amazon.com/PocketWizard-PWP-TR-801-125-Transceiver-Black/dp/B000GHXMO8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=photo&qid=1233079972&sr=1-1"]price of PWs[/ame] is just now slowly starting to spiral down a bit?  Once they hit the land of $100US a piece, that is coming into a range that I can call reasonable and would consider switching, but until then, I am getting all the love I need from my V2s and am not really missing anything.


----------



## goodoneian (Jan 27, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> I don't understand... I am up to something like 4000 pics and NO misfires that I can blame on the Cactus setup.
> 
> 1. Did you do the cactus recevier and transmitter mod PROPERLY? (that means using a 12.39" length of 1 single solid copper strand from a CAT5 wire)
> 
> ...



1. no

2. yes

3. yes

regardless of being capable to doing the mods, i want to buy new ones. i'd  rather pay around 180 dollars (which isn't too bad imo) for 2 receivers and a transmitter that i know will work reliably from the box.

btw, that's a nice case andrew


oh and also, on my cactus receivers the wire that runs from the pc port to the circuit board in the actual receiver itself keeps snapping and i have to re solder it very frequently which is getting quite annoying.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 27, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> For me, the only thing that the PWs do that my Cactus cannot, is give me incredible (read incredibly useless) range, and I have not yet found a need to go beyond 50-75 feet, and in that distance, they are rock solid.


 
Which means they also will do better in situations with more interference or obstacles in the way.


----------



## Craddie (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, the more I read the more I realize how much of a gap there is in the market for remote triggers.

There's a bucket of $ waiting to be made if someone wanted to buy a bunch of Cactus trigger sets and mod them for resale.  

I'm waiting for mine in the mail right now and will swap batteries and mod before they even touch the hotshoe.


----------



## firefly72 (Feb 2, 2009)

Skyport from Elinchrom.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 3, 2009)

Craddie said:


> Wow, the more I read the more I realize how much of a gap there is in the market for remote triggers.
> 
> There's a bucket of $ waiting to be made if someone wanted to buy a bunch of Cactus trigger sets and mod them for resale.
> 
> I'm waiting for mine in the mail right now and will swap batteries and mod before they even touch the hotshoe.


 
Not really. They'd still be Cactus triggers.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 3, 2009)

goodoneian said:


> 1. no



Well right there is the issue.  If done wrong, of course they will work worse than even out of the box.  That is not realistic to want better performance, but not use the right parts or do it correctly.



goodoneian said:


> regardless of being capable to doing the mods, i want to buy new ones. i'd  rather pay around 180 dollars (which isn't too bad imo) for 2 receivers and a transmitter that i know will work reliably from the box.



In your case, this may well be the best answer.



goodoneian said:


> oh and also, on my cactus receivers the wire that runs from the pc port to the circuit board in the actual receiver itself keeps snapping and i have to re solder it very frequently which is getting quite annoying.



Wow, ok, now... this is a part that doesn't move, doesn't flex.  What is happening to make the connection break EVER, much less more than once?  Likely the same reason #1... your soldering skills are likely not adequate or you are using something that is not letting the solder do it's job right (bad solder, bad gun, bad technique... only possibilities).



Village Idiot said:


> Which means they also will do better in situations with more interference or obstacles in the way.



I can trigger my GIs from inside a van, 4 houses down with the receivers in my basement (no windows in the basement either), how is that for obstacles? 

Again, it is way further than what I would say 99% of the people here would never need.  PWs are nice, but WAY overpriced for what they do.  If they maybe did wireless TTL, at least they could be justified for even people like me, but since they don't and no one is paying me for my pics, it would be the same as me tossing money out the window.  I would rather invest that money saved for my lext lens purchase.

Oh, did you guys hear about the beta tests for the Cactus *V4s* units?  They look nicer, smaller and perform better... something like the modded V2s units, but out of the box.  They are not up for sale yet, but expect something out soon.


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 5, 2009)

Jerry, Which step by step instructions did you follow to do the MOD? I am thinkin about buying the cactus triggers. But i want to make sure i do the MOD correctly. Yours sounds pretty successful. 

Do you have any idea when the V4s are gonna drop?


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 6, 2009)

The Jerry Blog!: Cactus V2s Modifications

It is TOTALLY easy to do.  Just make sure you use the right kind and length of wire and that the soldering is done properly (ie  Tin the ends of all your wires (put a touch of solder on them) before you solder the wires to the contact areas and that you are using a 12.39" length of cat5 single strand copper wire and a hot iron that doesn't touch the PC board of the transmitter for more than 2 seconds, and this is important so that you don't kill the transmitter.  This is like basic soldering 101 technique under all circumstances, but sometimes needs to be said.

For the receivers, place a small piece of paper on the PCB board to protect it from any flux or solder falling on it.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Feb 6, 2009)

I didn't read the responses but the alien bee cyber syncs are a great wireless trigger for the value. If you want pro equipment get pocket wizards. I never used the cyber syncs as I had pocket wizards before they released them but I know lots of people that have bought them and they love them. The other alien bee triggers are the same as the cactus ones just more expensive with a different name.


----------



## Ejazzle (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks jerry! now i just gotta learn how to solder. lol this should be interesting


----------



## goodoneian (Feb 7, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Wow, ok, now... this is a part that doesn't move, doesn't flex.  What is happening to make the connection break EVER, much less more than once?  Likely the same reason #1... your soldering skills are likely not adequate or you are using something that is not letting the solder do it's job right (bad solder, bad gun, bad technique... only possibilities).



i never even attempted the mods, so there's no way i could have messed anything up...

i'm talking about the wire that runs from the pc port to the circuit board or whatever it's called. that is a very small flexible piece of wire if you'd ask me and has snapped more than one time because the bolt/ washer that holds the pc port in place will not stay right, so it rotates freely causing the wire to snap.


----------

